# Just bought a new watch



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Could not resist it.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

What does it do?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Just tells the time and date,you can swim quite deep though.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Panerais are the new trend in watch fashion. I thought it was only in Greece and Italy, but I guess it is more global than that... 
Have happy times with it Kingcuter!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Nice watch.

I approve [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Not cheap though! Unless you have a special source in which case please PM me!


----------



## wills (Oct 26, 2004)

Yes, very smart. Where would I find one of those?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Nice....did you ever sell youir Tag Monza??

H <--only jealous


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

wills said:


> Yes, very smart. Where would I find one of those?


on kingcutter's wrist?



(sorry, couldn't resist  )


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Ya B`stard - that was to be my next procurement.
I am green!
Stainless or Titanium?
Does it have the power reserve indicator ?

Aesthetic eye candy - nice one.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

wills said:


> Yes, very smart. Where would I find one of those?


Do a Google search - cheapest I found on a quick search was $3500


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Hannibal said:


> Nice....did you ever sell youir Tag Monza??
> 
> H <--only jealous


Hi hannibal

I sold the Monza on ebay, bidding was slow at first then went a bit mad :?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

ronin said:


> Ya B`stard - that was to be my next procurement.
> I am green!
> Stainless or Titanium?
> Does it have the power reserve indicator ?
> ...


Hi Gav

It's the stainless auto no power reserve,watch this space i usally get my self a new watch each year around this time ,and trade my other one. :wink:


----------



## wills (Oct 26, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> wills said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, very smart. Where would I find one of those?
> ...


I did that, don't they sell them over here? (UK)

Thanks


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Nice watch!

Would quite fancy one with a black leather strap

How much if you don't mind me asking?

You can IM me if you don't wanna post

Cheers mate

James


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

wills said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > wills said:
> ...


Panerai like all good watches have to be "sourced" and are only sold through very good retailers. Its highly unlikely an online retailer will be given the license to sell them. This doesnt stop the little man obtaining them and selling them on though.
http://www.watches.co.uk/watch.php?id=watch&wid=2413S&s_id=
http://www.blowers-jewellers.co.uk/watches4.htm
http://www.swisswatchdealers.co.uk/watch.asp?topath=3&brand=Panerai&model=Luminor


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

kingcutter said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Ya B`stard - that was to be my next procurement.
> ...


Just got a Bulgari a month ago, i think the money should have diversified elswehere though


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> Could not resist it.


Cool as penguin's piss King. As a fellow watch fetishist, I am jealous, but approve wholeheartedly. Had my eye on a Panerai for some time as being a little different and very cool.

Think I am going to move away from chunky sports and go towards vintage gents...once I have the cosmograph out of the way.....I have always fancied an antique Patek Phillipe.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> > Could not resist it.
> ...


Gary displaying a fetish for old Franco-Indians?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > kingcutter said:
> ...


It's that lived-in exerienced thing. :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> once I have the cosmograph out of the way.....


Daytona, not Mantegna i hope


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ronin said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > once I have the cosmograph out of the way.....
> ...


Sharp Ronin. Sharp. :wink:


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Great choice KC. Lusted after one myself for a while but after trying a few of them on decided against. As much as I always have had chunky watches I felt the Panerai was just too big. Settled for a bit of a copout Tag Monaco (new, not vintage) instead. I need bigger arms :roll:

Enjoy your new "piece" [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

A true piece of class.

Better than the now extremely common Rolex Submariner IMHO


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

hudson said:


> A true piece of class.
> 
> Better than the now extremely common Rolex Submariner IMHO


But not the Seadweller. :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> hudson said:
> 
> 
> > A true piece of class.
> ...


Related to... PaulWeller?  

Nice watch King!! But I'm still a Breitling fan


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

garyc said:


> hudson said:
> 
> 
> > A true piece of class.
> ...


Jammy git :wink: I really like them


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Sorry but it doesn't float my boat! :?

Looked at the links and the prices, for what appears to be a fairly plain watch, are horrendous.

Am I missing something, other than style obviously, as to why you're all dribbling over this?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

kingcutter said:


> Could not resist it.


That looks nice and gay!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> Sorry but it doesn't float my boat! :?
> 
> Looked at the links and the prices, for what appears to be a fairly plain watch, are horrendous.
> 
> Am I missing something, other than style obviously, as to why you're all dribbling over this?


Each to their own but I agree.

Saint asked the most pertintent question..


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jdn said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but it doesn't float my boat! :?
> ...


Possibly neither of you have held or worn a Panerai. Italian precision engineering, carefully controlled supplies. Money in bank and a stylish timepiece to boot.

In answer to Saint's question, it tells the time, just the same as does a Â£5 quartz watch. This is no different to comparing say a TT and a Kia pride as viable alternatives for travelling at 70mph on th MWay. Except that the Panerai will be worth about what King paid for it in 10 years, far more in 20 years. Unlike the Audi...

S'funny how many will not think twice about spending say Â£3K on Sat Nav option for a car that is worth zero after delivery, yet become perplexed that others might spend a similar amount on a timepiece that will give the wearer many years pleasure and perhaps also afford him a nod from the cognoscere, as one who is 'in the know'. :wink:

Like you said each to his own.


----------



## TTurbo (Jul 5, 2002)

What a coincidence - I got a phone call last week to say that my left-handed Panerai Power Reserve was in stock after being on order for the best part of 2 years!

Funny that these things always turn up when you least want them to - I've never been as skint in my life as I am right now!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Steve_Mc said:


> Great choice KC. Lusted after one myself for a while but after trying a few of them on decided against. As much as I always have had chunky watches I felt the Panerai was just too big. Settled for a bit of a copout Tag Monaco (new, not vintage) instead. I need bigger arms :roll:
> 
> Enjoy your new "piece" [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Steve
Did you try the 40mm or the 44mm the 40 is around the same size as your Monaco. :wink:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

KC - if you 'swap' your timepiece every year, have you tried Alexanders - they're based in London, but give you 100% trade-in when you trade-up. Not tried them myself (I like to keep my watches) but I'd be interested to hear from anyone who has. See here

H

BTW can I ask how much you got on ebay for your Monza? Oh and did you get my parcel?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Hannibal said:


> KC - if you 'swap' your timepiece every year, have you tried Alexanders - they're based in London, but give you 100% trade-in when you trade-up. Not tried them myself (I like to keep my watches) but I'd be interested to hear from anyone who has. See here
> 
> H
> 
> BTW can I ask how much you got on ebay for your Monza? Oh and did you get my parcel?


Hi Hannibal

Got the package :wink: the monza i got 800 for it was not mint ,had a look at that website it seems good but they only give you your money back on something you trade 100% more so if you bought a watch for 3k to get that back you would have to spend 5k.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Very nice watch by the way mark - I forgot to mention that in my jealousy on the earlier post. I see one of the US retailers is knocking them out at $2450 ....hmm may be tempted when I am in the US in January (assuming they've paid my bonus accruing since May by then!)


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> Very nice watch by the way mark - I forgot to mention that in my jealousy on the earlier post. I see one of the US retailers is knocking them out at $2450 ....hmm may be tempted when I am in the US in January (assuming they've paid my bonus accruing since May by then!)


Thats cheap very cheap in fact is it web based? what is the www please.?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

No it was an accreditted - think it was Tourneaux.com, but it was Las Vegas baby - so may be like the $50 strippers who are old enough to be your Mum!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

garyc said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> > auditt260bhp said:
> ...


Aye, each to their own. Enjoy the watch KC, and I hope you get lots of nods...


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Nice watch. Had a couple earlier this year. GMT and Tourbillion in Stainless. THey are classic pilots watches as issued to the Italian Air Force in days gone by. They replaced Brietling about 3 years ago as the footballers watch of choice.

Personally I still enjoy my Franck Muller as its still relatively low profile. Panerai is verging on bling and for the money Â£4,200 I still prefer my white dial daytona cosmograph. Even though there are more fakes around than real ones these days... :?

The recent range of TAG retros are nice though and bloody good value. IMHO. :wink:

Wonder who will be first to show of their Corum or Techno Marine... :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> KC - if you 'swap' your timepiece every year, have you tried Alexanders - they're based in London, but give you 100% trade-in when you trade-up. Not tried them myself (I like to keep my watches) but I'd be interested to hear from anyone who has. See here
> 
> H
> 
> BTW can I ask how much you got on ebay for your Monza? Oh and did you get my parcel?


They are also in Farham. I have used them anumber of times. Good deal - as long as your next watch is 50%, they will give you what you paid back for the old one. I did it with a 7 year old Tag 6000.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> Steve_Mc said:
> 
> 
> > Great choice KC. Lusted after one myself for a while but after trying a few of them on decided against. As much as I always have had chunky watches I felt the Panerai was just too big. Settled for a bit of a copout Tag Monaco (new, not vintage) instead. I need bigger arms :roll:
> ...


Tried both. The Monaco face is 30mm (yes I've just measured it sitting here at my desk, getting a few funny looks :wink: )

And for those not yet fully in the know I've always enjoyed a monthly visit to http://www.panerai.com for watch porn


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Loz180 said:


> Nice watch. Had a couple earlier this year. GMT and Tourbillion in Stainless. THey are classic pilots watches as issued to the Italian Air Force in days gone by. They replaced Brietling about 3 years ago as the footballers watch of choice.
> 
> Personally I still enjoy my Franck Muller as its still relatively low profile. Panerai is verging on bling and for the money Â£4,200 I still prefer my white dial daytona cosmograph. Even though there are more fakes around than real ones these days... :?
> 
> ...


Probably mrs kc bought her a pink Tecno for Crimbo last year. :wink:


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

nutts said:


> Nice watch King!! But I'm still a Breitling fan


Same here! I have a B1 but fancy a Navitimer Cosmonaute. The one with the 24hr dial.


----------

